# Just got back from 12 days in Las Vegas



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

We spent one week at the Wyndam Grand Desert t/s resort in a 2 BR unit in the 3 rd building ( new tower ) on the 10th floor. It was very nice and the staff was great. They registered us as a guest of an owner rather than an exchanger so we did not have to pay the occupancy tax. Why, I have no idea as we exchanged through SFX. Everything was booked solid in Las Vegas, including the Grand Desert because of the De La Hoya fight. I won't elaborate on the t/s resort as I will submit a review. We were quite pleased with it.

We spent the last 5 days at the Flamingo hotel. That was a fully comped stay. We were in one of the their new deluxe rooms on the top floor overlooking the Bellagio water show.

It appears that Harrahs is neglecting the Flamingo to some extent which is a big mistake. They should be putting their money into enhancing it. In any event we spent time at the Flamingo, Harrahs, and The Paris. We were very disappointed with the buffet at the Paris. We also spent a lot of time at the Silverton which is our favorite casino in Las Vegas. I am doing a separate thread on that.


----------



## IreneLF (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I will be going next month. I'd read that the Paris buffet was good, sorry to learn differently. Can you elaborate a little, please?


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

We had the lunch buffet. The prime rib was very tough and stringy. Most of the dishes were mediocre. The roast duck wasn't too bad and we did like the bread and the soft serve. If just did not meet our expectations compared to others. I would expect something much better for $17.99. Actually we only paid $12.99 as we got a $5.00 /pp discount.


----------



## ava (May 19, 2007)

It you want a great buffet for lunch try Mandalay Bay. It was the best one we had while we were there last month. I think it was around $22 but well worth it.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 19, 2007)

ava said:


> It you want a great buffet for lunch try Mandalay Bay. It was the best one we had while we were there last month. I think it was around $22 but well worth it.




$22 for a lunch buffet and people think they're worth it? You could have had a nice lunch at Emeril's, had a freshly perpared dish rather than one kept in a warming tray and been served rather than having to get up to get the same grub someone who just exited the bathroom without washing their hands picked over.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2007)

Oh, Doug, the picture you just painted is so gross!   :hysterical: :ignore:


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> $22 for a lunch buffet and people think they're worth it? You could have had a nice lunch at Emeril's, had a freshly perpared dish rather than one kept in a warming tray and been served rather than having to get up to get the same grub someone who just exited the bathroom without washing their hands picked over.



Doug,

I agree with you. We very rarely do the buffets unless we are in a hurry. This time we did because we had visitors that thought they are a big deal.


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

Let me tell you about Ellis Island that so many people recommend. My wife and I and another couple went there for dinner as it was close to the timeshare and it was late at night. It is definitely cheap and that is about it. I certainly would not recommend it to anybody unless they are down to their last nickle. I had the prime rib. However, I did win $500.00 while we were waiting to be seated so that was OK.


----------



## SallyMagoo (May 19, 2007)

We're going to Vegas for a week in June (I know it will be hot!) because we can get away for a week while our kid goes on another trip.  Thank you Southwest airlines for cheap tickets!   Went there in April for a few days too, and I must say, we were disappointed in the seafood buffet at the Rio.  We got discount tickets from tix2night, so I'm glad we didn't pay full price.  I think it was about $25.00 per person.  

I really was disappointed with the lobster -- it had a fishy taste and the tails were very small.  I didn't want to get any more and I'm a lobster lover!  The crab legs were okay, and the rest of the buffet was decent, but not outstanding.  I had always wanted to go to the Rio buffet as it had been highly touted, but I feel like once was enough.  

I have eaten at Ellis Island and it's a cheap deal, but the atmosphere isn't that great.  It is a pretty good deal for steak, but the quality just isn't there -- but if you're on a budget, it's a good deal.  

I'm thinking about trying the Mandalay buffet, although I'm not into buffets that much.  Has anyone eaten at the Top of the World at the Stratosphere? I would like to hear about other suggestions for Las Vegas restaurants too. I was disappointed to hear about the Paris Buffet, as I wanted to try it. (I believe Rio, Harrah's and the Paris are all the same company).    I love the crepe restaurant in the Paris for breakfast/brunch.  We were also disappointed in Margaritaville - a typical chain restaurant.  $17 for a margarita?  I think we got to keep the glass.  We also had a $12 margarita (just one between 2 of us) on a patio on the Wynn!  I guess you have to pay for the beautiful place to relax.  


Sally


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

SallyMagoo said:


> We're going to Vegas for a week in June (I know it will be hot!) because we can get away for a week while our kid goes on another trip.  Thank you Southwest airlines for cheap tickets!   Went there in April for a few days too, and I must say, we were disappointed in the seafood buffet at the Rio.  We got discount tickets from tix2night, so I'm glad we didn't pay full price.  I think it was about $25.00 per person.
> 
> I really was disappointed with the lobster -- it had a fishy taste and the tails were very small.  I didn't want to get any more and I'm a lobster lover!  The crab legs were okay, and the rest of the buffet was decent, but not outstanding.  I had always wanted to go to the Rio buffet as it had been highly touted, but I feel like once was enough.
> 
> ...



Harrah's owns several properties in Las Vegas including Caesar's Palace, Harrah's, El Rio, The Paris, Ballys, The Flamingo, Bill's, Oshea's ( part of the Flamingo ). The Rio's buffet acquired it's good reputation prior to Harrah's buying it a few years ago. After that, it was all downhill.

We noticed how expensive the food has become in Las Vegas. It doesn't really affect us because we are fully comped but one can't help but notice the high prices. My wife and I had a hot dog and a soda each at the Flamingo and it was $14.00+. That was at their snack bar by the south entrance. I paid $5.00 for a single scoop ice cream cone at Ben and Jerry's at the Casino Royale. I hate the casino but I wanted some ice cream. We also ate at some of the steak houses as well. Again, I do heartily recommend the Silverton's Steakhouse which is also pretty reasonable.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 19, 2007)

When did Las Vegas start charging occupancy tax for exchangers?   And how much is it?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 19, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Doug,
> 
> I agree with you. We very rarely do the buffets unless we are in a hurry. This time we did because we had visitors that thought they are a big deal.



Not Ellis Island but Emeril's in MGM. We've eated at Ellis Island exactly once and that was at their "brew pub" for the bar-b-que. It's hard to screw up bar-b-que chicken. While we were there we were treated to the scene of their security literally taking down this big samonin looking gentleman play VP at the bar. Quite a site but not one I'd like to see again.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 19, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, Doug, the picture you just painted is so gross!   :hysterical: :ignore:



And oh so true. 

True story for you. We were on a cruise ship to Alaska. The breakfast buffet seems to be popular at the dining room service can be a little slow and, well, the buffet is generally open early. I had occasion to stop into the restroom just outside the buffet to wash my hands. In the restroom was a man who had some very obvious lower G.I. issues that caused me great concern for his welfare (I am an RN). He finished, closed the bathroom door behind him (did not flush) and went straight out the door and straight into the buffet line. 

We decided the waiting for the dining room might be the best thing.

I've seen people handle food and put it back, kids stick their fingers in deserts like pudding and chocolate moose, kids not tall enough for the sneeze guard to be effective sneeze or cough onto the food et......

I don't call them the buffet anymore but refer to them at the BARFet's. Let's not forget that these things get dinged all the time for imporper food temps. I don't believe that there is a buffet out there that ever gets higher than a B the first pass with their health department inspections. For that matter you REALLY don't want to read the health inspections for the Vegas restaurants. It will make you appreciate you timeshare kitchen all that much more.


----------



## labguides (May 19, 2007)

One of our favorite restaurants in Vegas, (definitely not on the level with Emerils), is Firefly for tapas. It is located on Paradise, not far from The  Strip. Marriott Grande Chateau gave us a card good for a discount at several restaurants in Vegas, including Firefly.


----------



## JeffW (May 19, 2007)

labguides said:


> One of our favorite restaurants in Vegas, (definitely not on the level with Emerils), is Firefly for tapas. It is located on Paradise, not far from The  Strip.



I agree.  For those in iDine (now Rewards Network), you can earn either cash back or frequent flyer miles.  It's not an inexpensive meal, but you can have a lot of variety, their sangrias are great, and if you get a table outside, it can be a very nice experience.  

Jeff


----------



## ava (May 20, 2007)

The buffet for lunch at Mandalay Bay was well worth the $22. I don't usually spend that much on a lunch buffet but it was great. Stay away from the Stratosphere. That was the worst food I have had in a long time. The hotel itself isn't very nice anymore either.
As far as people not washing their hands who eat in the buffet's. I am just as concerned about the people who prepare the food in all of the restaurants including Emeril's.


----------



## John Cummings (May 20, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> When did Las Vegas start charging occupancy tax for exchangers?   And how much is it?



I believe that we paid an occupancy tax at the Monarch Cancun a couple of years ago. I am not sure how much it was.


----------



## IreneLF (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I had been thinking of a buffet or two after reading about them  elsewhere, but now it looks like I won't waste time/$ .
Mediocre at Paris doesn't sound like what  the guidebooks touts. I'd tend to side with TUGgers over the guides. 
I'm not in a t/s,  so  have to eat out, looking for some decent and reasonable alternatives near Mirage.


----------



## Dori (May 20, 2007)

John, we were at the Grand Desert the same week that you were!  We loved to play Scrabble at the pool in between our jaunts to our favourite casino, Terrible's.  We had a great time, GD is a very nice resort. We were in the same building as the main lobby.

Didn't win any $$, but had a great time!

Dori


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 20, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Again, I do heartily recommend the Silverton's Streakhouse which is also pretty reasonable.




The Siverton "Streakhouse"?

I thought the 'streaking' fad ended in the mid-70's---I didn't know it was back!!  (LOL)

Maybe Ray Stevens will update his song---(just kidding of course.)

Pat


----------



## John Cummings (May 21, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> The Siverton "Streakhouse"?
> 
> I thought the 'streaking' fad ended in the mid-70's---I didn't know it was back!!  (LOL)
> 
> ...



:hysterical:


----------



## fnewman (May 21, 2007)

*Buffets*

In reference to previous posts....
1)  Yes, Ellis Island is not very elegant, but it is cheap.  The prime rib is ok, but I prefer the ribs at the other restaurant.  Go early to avoid a long wait and look for the discount coupons
2)  Our favorite buffet in recent years has been the Paris.
3)  The best buffet 'value' (best for the money)may be the Flamingo.
4)  I agree the Rio is overrated.
5)  I refuse to pay the prices that the Bellagio and Wynn charge for their buffets.  It is not worth it to me just to eat foods with fancier names.
JMHO


----------

